# How do I know I am not constipated anymore?



## mikan92 (May 10, 2015)

I know it sounds like a stupid question but I am really not sure when I should stop taking the laxatives 

I have had a bloated stomach and rectal pressure for over a week, went to the GP and was told I had constipation. I didn't expect that because I had bowel movements every morning and my stool was rather soft (though I do notice a decrease in the amount) but apparently some hard poops got stuck in my colon & the soft ones bypassed them.

Anyway I was give dulcolax, coloxy & senna, took for 3 consecutive nights. Only on the second night that I managed to sleep all the way till next day morning and passed lots of soft stools & felt instant relief (though immediately afterwards my menses came and the rectal pressure is back). On the other 2 nights I woke up in the middle of the night with severe stomach pain and passed mainly liquids with a bit of stool.

My question is: should I continue taking these medicines? I don't understand why so much water is passed instead, does that mean there isn't much stool left "stuck" in my colon? Though my bloating is getting better but I still feel the rectal pressure & the urge to pass stool/gas, so I'm not sure if I'm not longer constipated?

Thanks!

p.s I'm trying to increase my dietary fibres but it's really difficult when I'm trying to follow a low-oxalate diet.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi Mikan

so sorry you're having these problems.

i honestly don't know the answer to your question. yes, it could be that now there isn't much stool still stuck in there since you've been going but since you're still feeling that urge etc, maybe not.

the best thing to do is to call your doctor's office and tell the nurse (or leave a message for the doc) everything you posted here-- mention the pain, too, and everything-- and get their advice. and also ask them how long you should continue taking the meds. a nurse or a doc's advice is best in this situation.

hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mikan92 (May 10, 2015)

annie7 said:


> hi Mikan
> 
> so sorry you're having these problems.
> 
> ...


Hi Annie!

Thanks so much for your reply!

Think I'll ring the doctor tomorrow morning and stop the medicines for tonight to see how I feel.

Hope you can get relief for your symptoms too


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks









yes, do call the doc. and yes--good idea to take a break from the meds. if you're pretty cleaned out, it very well could be that you'll feel better now without the meds. could be they are now giving you a bit of a "false urge" or cramping or pressure if you don't have much in there for them to push out? don't know for sure of course but your doc would. a day off the meds should give you some idea of that's going on.

good luck


----------

